# Sticky  Featured Threads and Modifications



## b16

Want your stuff on the front page? Make themes? Make Kernels? Make ROMS? Make Apps?

Cool story! Hit me up via Pm and have a link to the current OP of your modification. This forum works for you and we want to show off your cool stuff!

Hint: If you do not know what I am talking about, go to forum main page)

Awesomeness!

Staff


----------

